# Low Barebow Anchor



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Not shot with a low anchor myself.

We have a guy in the UK who I know well that anchors under his chin and gaps of the top of the riser cutout.

He is usually in the top 2 in Bowhunter class (fingers no sight) in the UK 3D Champs so it works well for him.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Three under with an index finger to the mouth is.......lower. NOt quiet the same as under the chin, but alignment seems much easier to me than anything higher.

That said, and assuming you are shooting bare bow, if you are a true gapper it may not work as well, as the gap gets bigger. I shoot off of a sight picture so it still works fine, at least for hunting.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I shoot 2 split with my top finger in the corner of my mouth, (compound). I get great range, but at 20yds my gap is to big to even see.


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

*anchor*

I anchor under my chin and touch the string to my nose while shooting recurve or compound with sights. For barebow recurve I'll anchor at the corner of my mouth. 

It's a much better way to anchor at full draw in my opinion. Easier to get back tension, stronger draw position, lots of clearence for fingers under your jaw bone etc.


----------

